# Snooker?



## SBCEAL (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi,
I'm new to Cairo and looking to play snooker (not pool) in Maadi.
Any advice?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Q - Club
28 Rd. 7, Beside Cuba Cabana Restaurant, Cairo 11511, Egypt....assumimg that it is still open.


----------

